# Bobcats Den



## bobcatsden (Aug 16, 2007)

I just found this message board (thanks to the link at Wikipedia). I am a huge Bobcats fan and look forward to reading about/discussing the team with all of you.

I run a Bobcats Blog, the Bobcats Den. I would love your feedback, and I hope some of you will bookmark it and check back regularly.

Here is the link: Bobcats Den - Bobcats Blog


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey welcome to site


----------

